# 68 Goes to the paint shop



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I will take the 68 to the paint shop tommorrow. 3 to 5 months from now the car will be done and I will be dirt poor. Woo hoo


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Well I will take the 68 to the paint shop tommorrow. 3 to 5 months from now the car will be done and I will be dirt poor. Woo hoo


Yeah, but you'll have a grin on your face that can't be slapped off 

I don't know what your car "needs" body/paint wise, but have you considered doing any of the work yourself? When I started in on my 69 my knowledge and experience in body work was exactly zero - nada - zip. However, I got lucky and found the right training videos and the right forum for asking questions/getting help,  and was able to do all the work (so far) myself, including replacing a full quarter panel and patching some other rust spots. The car right now is straight, rust-free, in primer, wet sanded, and very near ready for paint. (Web site with a gazillion photos here)

There's a disadvantage - it takes longer, but the big advantage is that you retain complete control and and be as painstaking, careful, and picky as you want to be. You can work on it / re-do it until you're completely happy.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I would love to do it myself, but my garage is way too small and my procrastination is way to high, it would take me 15 years. I have had this car for 28 years and have only fixed a handfull of things.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sounds great! Why will it take 3-6 months though?


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

What color do you have in mind?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

It will take 3 to 5 months because they are doing all the body work and engine refresh. 
The color will be Kandy Brandywine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds cool....like a deep candy burgandy?:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If you google "candy brandywine" there is a mustang, that's the shade I am shooting for, maybe slightly darker.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

The color looks cool. Pictures? Before & after?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I finally got around to uploading some before pics. The shop had someone get hurt and go on disability so they have been way behind. It is supposed to go to media blast on Jan 17th, so maybe more pics then.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

more


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

grundgy engine bay


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

more body


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

last set

it's hard to see the rust bubbles around the hood and trunk lid in the photos.
the white specs you see are just dirt.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Finally got it back from media blast, between crappy weather and the body shop is swamped it took a while, things should start moving faster once to body panels are bought.

Not too bad for a 44 year old Ohio girl.







drivers side cowl
[/ATTACH]


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

drivers door


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

driver front fender[/ATTACH]


[/ATTACH]

noodles anyone? The inside of the fender has rags and chicken wire and all kinds of stuff crammed in the hole before the bondo was added. Some kind of severe idiot did the body work.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

deck lid and passenger door


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

rear wheel wells







The entire lip is comprized of bondo, know wonder my wheelwell trim didn't fit worth a crap.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just south of you down in Xenia 17miles east of Dayton. For an Ohio car not bad for salt and liquid car eater they spread here. Good God! My cars come from the St. Louis area and have way way less rust then from here. Then there is Toledo and north till you find Toomany's car. Where from the door handles down is missing:seeya:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be much interest in this project, so I am going to stop wasting my time and bandwidth by posting update pictures.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

keep posting 68'....This is the first i have seen it and i look every day, i know i usually just check active topics and if you post during the day by the time everyone gets home and looks on it may be bumped all the way down or off the list. I am just above Toledo in MI, and i agree thats not too bad for a midwest car, i got mine from Idaho so my body work was minimal, decided to take it on myself and i still have at least 100 hrs in it glazing and getting the panels laser straight before high build primer. The hood was the worst as my sandblaster did a great job on the inside, but i told him just the support rails and he did the whole inside warping all the single layer metal....nearly three weeks of smoothing on that and i am ready for primer as soon as the weather gets above 50 so i can get the body panel temp up for paint. looks like its coming along well, how long did they say they will have it for paint?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Repainted the grills, took me about 6 hours total to mask it off. Only got one done so far. I wanted to make sure I liked it before I masked off the other side. Verdict, I like it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that looks brand new- well done


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good 68 amazing what a few cans of spray paint and some tedious masking can do...ehhh....keep up the good work:cheers

Finally got the primer on mine and and wet sanding hope to have paint and engine done within the month ....


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks awesome!! I just tried the same project two nights ago on one headlight door. I did a poor job of masking and will have to do it over. I can see how you spent 6 hrs masking that grill. Although I did a poor job,the only real loss is precious time. I will attack it again this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration.Great job!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was a lot of time but the results were well worth it. Believe it or not, that paint is just Krylon Fusion for plastic, satin black and silver. The silver didn't look anything like argent silver, but the black underneith it made it come out darker and damn near perfect color match. Under $5 a can.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Definitely keep posting. I like the grille, not looking forward to doing the ones from my 70. Yours came out nice. Dont worry I am still following what you are doing, its inspiring me to get back to work on both of mine.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

A little "progress", at least the body shop is working on the car again, they are going to finish the cuts and hang the quarters next week. He stills says the car will be finished by the end on May. He also said that he has never seen these bracing bars (blue circle) in any car he has ever worked on. Chalk that up to Pontiac high quality.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like we should be getting on the road around the same time 68, you gonna make it up to Detroit for the Dream Cruise this year? Did my grilles with the Rustoleum and it matched nearly perfect too, same thing the black base toned down the silver. spent my afternoon cleaning the windows of primer overspray and 40 years of god knows what before I do final wash and mask for base and clear....every step now (putting back together) gets me more motivated for the next...keep up the good work...:cheers

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

looking good Brian, when is the dream cruise? I might be too poor to put that much gas in it after this build. Might have to sell some blood or organs or something.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Thanks guys. It was a lot of time but the results were well worth it. Believe it or not, that paint is just Krylon Fusion for plastic, satin black and silver. The silver didn't look anything like argent silver, but the black underneith it made it come out darker and damn near perfect color match. Under $5 a can.


I believe it! That's exactly what I used on my dash. Everywhere it's "supposed" to be chromed I blackened it. Replacing the wood grain insert with a machined turned aluminum one from OPG.

Like your grill too. Again, I'm eventually going to blacken mine. Choices are easy when I'm non-matching.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Getting prepped for the left 1/4, new outer wheelhouse in place ready to weld. I feel like I'm 5 years old waiting for Christmas to come and it's still a month away! Can't hardly wait until the end of May.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Woodward Dream Cruise - Car Cruise


The Woodward Dream Cruise - WDC - is the World's Most Popular Car Cruise and largest one-day automotive event. It is held annually the 3rd Saturday of August on Woodward Avenue just north of Detroit in Michigan, USA. Rain or shine.

Official Date: August 20, 2011. Saturday, 9am to 9pm.
In Reality: It's a week long event, starting before Monday August 15th, ending on the 20th.
WDC Official Website: The Woodward Dream Cruise > Home plus WDC Facebook and WDC Twitter

No fee to drive in the Woodward Dream Cruise, no admission charge to watch it. Anyone can cruise but those not driving a classic car must stay out of the two right lanes (curb side).

17th Annual WDC takes place along 16 miles of Woodward Ave through eight communities just north of Detroit: Berkley, Bloomfield Hills, Bloomfield Township, Ferndale, Huntington Woods, Pleasant Ridge, Pontiac, Royal Oak. The 16 mile driving loop is from Ferndale on the south end (north border of Detroit) to Pontiac on the north end.

Lots of events to check out. See an amazing amount of classic cars, antique cars, custom cars, and car shows up the wazoo! On Saturday, there will be live music entertainment from bands on many stages throughout the route. Also check out → Car Clubs and Enthusiasts in Michigan

About one million people attend this event each year. It's all about cars, cruisin, showing off, partying, hanging out, entertainment, people watching and being seen, and more cars.

There are all kinds of other events throughout the week also and last year they did a Pontiac only cruise on sunday, hope they do it again this year, Me and the Tempest will be there, come and join us.....

actually me and the youngest daughter are heading down your way in a month for Rock On the Range, love my music but two straight days of it may be a little much.....lol :cheers


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Repainted the grills, took me about 6 hours total to mask it off. Only got one done so far. I wanted to make sure I liked it before I masked off the other side. Verdict, I like it.


Nice job! Come do mine?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Brian, sounds like a good time, I might do that if the cars done. Maybe I can get a picture of my car like that advertisement. Are you going to the Pontiac Nationals at Norwalk OH?

sixTeight, sure send em over, let's see 12 hours of masking 2 hours of painting @ $30/hr comes to $420 plus shipping and paint, oh and a fuel surcharge because that's the latest craze.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

know that intersection well, also the old Royal Pontiac is right in that stretch i will check the GTO clubs and see if they are doing a Sunday event. I would love to come down when is are the nationals? will have to sell my first born for gas ....lol, I should be on the road by first of June if all goes well. You know they only ran that add once because they said it promoted street racing.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I know the racing story, that's what would make it a cool picture with my car sitting there. Does that intersection still look like that? I hear ya on the gas deal, I spent all my money on paint and parts, don't know if I can afford $4 a gallon to get to Michigan, probably cost me $200. The nationals are August 5,6 &7th, here's a link.

Pontiac Nationals


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well if you decide to get a shot there let me know, I will meet you there with my Goats and the camera and we can take some cool ones. I live in Michigan and its probably just as far for me to drive to Detroit..


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Will do Thumpin, would be cool if we could both get pics behind the wheel sitting in that spot. Just got to print some more money in my basement.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I am 30 minutes from where that pic was taken its built up now i think thats Woodward out near Pontiac maybe Square lake Rd. could be wrong i was all of 4 when that pic was taken....that would be a cool pic to have a line of various year Pontiacs at the turn around. make a great piece to have as a show board.

hmmm the nationals sound doable ....i will let you know if we come down, if you guys do get here for DC let me know and i'll fire up the grill and feed you....:cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet, I'll bring the beer.


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Brian, sounds like a good time, I might do that if the cars done. Maybe I can get a picture of my car like that advertisement. Are you going to the Pontiac Nationals at Norwalk OH?
> 
> sixTeight, sure send em over, let's see 12 hours of masking 2 hours of painting @ $30/hr comes to $420 plus shipping and paint, oh and a fuel surcharge because that's the latest craze.


Hey, don't forget the "environmental fee" for the empty cans. :lol:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Pathetic as it is, this is all the progress that has happened in the last month. I was lied to about being done at the end of May. The only reason this trunk pan was put in is because I went in there a couple of days ago and pitched a bitch about my car being untouched in the last month. Needless to say, I won't be getting the car back anytime soon. I pissed off and bummed out.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

68 dont get your self down on the progress. I'm sure this has happened to 80% of the guys on this site. I know it has happened to me too. My 69 got wrapped up in a shop for about 1-1/2 years. No joke. Maybe you can make regular stops in the shop to check progress. Even a couple unscheduled stops wouldnt hurt.
Its a frustrating situation but you dont want the guy to just start throwing it together for the sake of getting it out of the shop. The quality will suffer.
Hang in there and keep on those guys to reach agreed milestones at certain times. In the end it will all be worth it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

man that sucks 68', thats one of the reasons i took mine on myself (and the cost of labor...lol). have heard countless stories like this, and i am in construction so bad builders make everyone leery when i go to sell jobs too. only advice i can offer probably comes too late but i would never enter into a contract for services (in the thousands) without a pay schedule based on completion of set points of work (sheet metal done, filler done, primer done etc.) thats how i write mine for the customer piece of mind and so i don't end up using funds from one job on another, its a cashflow game, and they need more cash flow so they do the jobs that they are getting deposits on for quick turnaround. like stated keep on them and do not let them cut corners no matter how bad you want it done.

I was in your neighborhood last weekend for Rock on The Range, what a blast, took my 18 yr old daughter. I spent the day trailering the Tempest to the paint booth and masking it for paint tomorrow. can't get in there until one o'clock so i don't know if i will get all 6 coats on but it will be painted by sunday at the latest. will post a thread and pics as soon as i get home....arty:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was smart enough to get the end date and the scope in writing, but I was too stupid to state penalties for not meeting that date. I drive by the shop every day on my way home from work, so you can bet I will be standing on their necks until it's done. If that car is still in that shop come August, I'm going to go retarded on 'em.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good luck with the body shop some people just need a little more motivation.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the delay's in your restoration.

I did all mine myself and it took me 6 years , so don't feel too bad.

It's definitely frustrating though having to crack the whip on them, I've been through that for sure for many times over the years almost everytime I have someone else do work for me. :shutme

Definitely keep posting on your project! :cheers We're all pulling for you.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Just call me "sqeaky wheel".


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good to see you got them moving again 68', keep on their ass, need her done by the Dreamcruise....

Got my interior in (except seats) yesterday gonna grab plates and insurance on thursday.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Brian, if this car isn't done by the 3rd week in August, I might be in prison.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

ssssllllooowwwlllyyy


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks familiar.......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

whats that your "spare" Eric?.....:confused

I feel your pain 68' its killing me to see mine sitting in the garage with the weather so nice....should have it on the road next week, finishing up the interior and a few final mechanical issues. I think all the horror stories about bodyshops are what pushed me to do mine myself, but i had a lot of downtime over the winter to devote to it. And i don't think any bodyshop would walk around it marking the smallest imperfections every night for 9 months.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Rears nearly hung, gonna start on the doors and fenders next


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Drivers side lower cowl before and after patch began (small door patch began too)


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

68,

The project is looking really awesome. Though it's slower than you'd like it is faster than mines going... 

-Thor


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thor 

Thanks for the encouragement, I'm sure you feel the pain of watching someone rumble down the street in a sweet ride knowing that your's is in pieces.
I hope you aren't paying someone to do your work and it's still going slower. If these guys would have even touched it 2 months ago, it wouldn't be this far past the May due date.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

starting to look like a car again. woohoo.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> starting to look like a car again. woohoo.


they dented your new quarter panel?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The UPS freight guy was nice enough to toss it off a cliff and give it a couple of flying elbow drops before delivering it. Then he got a 16 yr old (nefew of the body shop owner) to sign for it and LEFT before any of the employees got a chance to look at it! I had warned them not to sign until they inspected it, because once signed, it belonged to them. The young kid had no idea, not really his fault. If I hadn't had waited nearly 4 weeks for the 1/4 panel (The Parts Place said they had it in stock, and gave me 3 weeks of "next Monday it will go out", "next monday it will go out", thanks jerks), then I may have persued it. The shop said they could fix it at no cost, I just said the heck with it, I'm tired of dealing with it.
Just one of the 10 thousand headaches on a project like this. Don't get me started on the engine guy (on the fifth week of "next week"), I will get carpel tunnel with all the typing.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Finally got the engine back. Slowly inching forward.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

more


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good to see your making some headway 68, wife asked me the other day "will you ever do another one?", i take that as an OK to start looking for a 69' Firebird...., what can i say i am a glutten for punishment. Just keep thinking about that first drive when it's all done, i walked around and inspected mine every evening marking spots that were amiss for 7 months and thought it would never get out of one shade or another of primer. But now that i see what all that work was for i am glad i was patient and did not rush it together. will be putting the last trim on it tomorrow and it amazes me that i built it. Make sure you tell them you want to see the body wet down in primer after final sand before paint, make them take a sponge to it for you while you stand back and look at it from all angles, should reflect clear as a mirror no waves as you walk down the flat panels this is what your paint finish WILL look like so if something looks off, point it out now, easy for them to fix at this point. Motor looks good do you have a mechanic to put it in for you yet? Guess thats why i tackled mine myself, i manage construction for a living and have to deal with delays and "next weeks" all year long, all i ask is for people to do what they say they will, is that so much to expect.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This is all they managed to do on it all last week and Monday, body guy was on vacation.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Brian, yea I have a guy to put the engine in. Needs to be stripped and painted buy the painter guy first, not sure of the quality of the engine shop paint job. Not much was done to the car last week, but I did manage to motivate myself to get the dash painted and assembled. Only thing left on my side is to paint the headlight bezels. Those are going to suck to mask.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

before and after, yes I know flat black gage pods are not correct but I got tired of trying to track down the correct paint.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't the wifes just love car parts all over the furniture....:rofl: looks great only ones that will ever know on the black are you and a real pontiac enthusiast.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The dash looks great! I did the same thing as you with the flat black.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ha, no wife, just parts on the furniture, floor, kitchen table, countertops and spare bedroom. Everywhere but on the car. I agree about the black, 98% of the people will never notice, plus it will drive the trailer queen people nuts, (double bonus) as I get in it and DRIVE it.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

It's got some paint on it, it's a miracle!!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I put the dash back in it last Friday, man what a wrestling match that was. My arms were cut to pieces. Monday it goes to have the engine put in and do the cam break in.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

FYI just west of you, right off I70 in Huber Heights north Dayton, maybe 60 miles away, is Restoration World. Chevrolet Restoration World


They have lots of GTO stuff in stock, parts and panels. Also the Paddock is in Knights Town Indiana right off I70 about 150 miles from you.

I have been to both of them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Looks familiar.......


 Brian, That is an 'early resto" photo.....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Paddock is closed, been gone since around the first of the year. Had some parts on order with them, at least they didnt charge me before they closed.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like they auctioned off everything back last year in June. Wow I missed all of that. To bad!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I liked Paddock, too bad. Likethat, I bought some stuff from Restoration World, they have a guy that does excellent stainless steel trim restoration on the side, at a more than fair price too.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Engines in and is running, no leaks, sounds grrrrrreat.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

So where's the video already???? I want to HEAR it!

(congrats)

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, I'm the last guy on the planet without a cell phone. Come to think of it I don't own anything that will take video except my home computer. Dinosaur man. No cell, I don't drink bottled water, don't watch reality TV, my Harley has a carb. and the GTO has manual drum brakes. I still live in the 70's.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good 68, video?....:cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't sweat it my younger brother says I am still living in 1988.

Pontiac Blue Metallic is such a sweet color.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Been a while since an update. Not much happened since the last, but this last week, they are back on it. Trunk is finished and looks great. Making promises of non-stop work and all the body work done by the end on next week. I'm not holding my breath. I finally got motivated to finish my last part of it, I paint the headlight bezels. The pictures look like greyish black and pitted all to heck, but the digital camera is brutal (flash kills it), they look great in person. The pitting on the areas you can't see that well when installed look as bad as in the pics, I think the platers should have filled them with solder, but what are you gonna do, send them back and wait another 4 months? 40+ year old potmetal gets destroyed.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What's a cell phone.....something in jail? Oh, wait it's that little thing people use to cause traffic accidents.....:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice job...I know what you mean about digital cams and flash....can make show chrome look bad. The trunk is especially well done, usually looks "striped" like the spatters weren't put on even.:cheers E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

wanna come do my trunk 68'... .looks great what paint did you use? That is my last project to get done been putting it off in lieu of driving it, as its much more fun than working on it...lol and theres always the Michigan winter.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I didn't do the work the body shop guys did. I bought eastwoods spatter paint.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they did a great job now get on their ass to do as nice a job on the outside so you can drive it before we get snowed in...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Haven't updated for a while, still going slowly.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Any update? Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, there hasn't been much going on in the last 3 months. The paint is cut in, the engine bay details like the heater core housing and the fan shroud cover and the dash lower have been painted gloss black, the horn relay and wiper motor have been painted. The hood and fenders are in primer and the inner surfaces painted black. Headliner is being installed today. Should get paint by the end of the week. Might be done next week, just like they said three months ago.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

seats have been cleaned up and fixed the corner for $40.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good man...sometimes ya' just gotta wait for the good stuff!:cheers


----------



## Beef 66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Damn! I hate getting to the end of a thread and the car isn't done Looking good, and will be well worth the wait.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

getting closer, finally has some color on it, might be finished and back in my grubby hands later this week. This is the hideous base coat, cinder red.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

kandybrandywine top coat and clear.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

a fly in the pigment


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice color 68, my second choice was firethorne red, very similar, love the candy effect, cannot wait to see it all trimmed out....:cheers


----------



## old68goat (Aug 11, 2010)

She is looking really sharp and what an awesome color. Bet you can't wait to drive it...


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful, I may have the same color. Paint was on the car when I bought it, didn't know what they called it. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I remember that was the hot color in the 80's. Never new what it actually looked like, really incredible color. Love it, looks great!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> a fly in the pigment


Gorgeous! Don't worry too much about the livestock in the paint, all that's fixable. Wet sanded and buffed... you're going to have airline pilots complaining about not being able to see whenever you take it out on a sunny day. Man that's nice... :cheers

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. These next couple of days are going to be tough waiting for the paint to get buffed and the interior put back in. Hopefully I will have it back before Thanksgiving, if not the day after. I hope the Ohio weather works with me and I am able to get the 300 miles and change the break in oil before they salt the roads. If not I guess I will just sit behind the wheel in the garage and make engine noises all winter.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks great! im worried about the fly, he wont survive the paint fumes.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. These next couple of days are going to be tough waiting for the paint to get buffed and the interior put back in. Hopefully I will have it back before Thanksgiving, if not the day after. I hope the Ohio weather works with me and I am able to get the 300 miles and change the break in oil before they salt the roads. If not I guess I will just sit behind the wheel in the garage and make engine noises all winter.


I thought I was the only one who did that! Winter sucks! :cheers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Any updates? Or are you stuck waiting through the holidays?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I got it back the day before Thanksgiving, but I left my digital camera at the shop and couldn't get it back until today. The pics from the shop are not real clear because my flash wasn't working and they blurred up a bit.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

These are from my garage, the flash washed out the color. I need to clean up the bondo dust and take some pics outside in the sun to get the color to look right. Supposed to rain here most of the week. The inside of the scoops are black, I don't why they look redish, might be the reflection.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Very Nice!!!....congratulations, know it's been a long road, but it sure makes it worth it when you open up the garage door don't it........:cheers......arty:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Sometimes I open the inside door and just stand there and look at it.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! that looks great! Love the color choice, thats definitely going to turn some heads around town. How is it running? engine and everything feel good?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats! Really nice color, love it!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Sometimes I open the inside door and just stand there and look at it.


Man, do I ever understand that....  I do the same thing.

VERY nice!

Bear


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Your holding out on us...........final good light pics of inside and out please......I can't wait to see that color in the sun......arty:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

:agree


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree lets see the BLING...


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I have wanted to see this thing in the sun for close to a year now. It's dark by the time I get home during the week, hopefully weather.com is right about a sunny day this Saturday. I can't promise that I will have time to clean the interior and engine bay (it's a complete mess), but the outside is clean and shinny.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the car looks great! gonna be a long winter waitin to show it off.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

OUTSTANDING! I LOVE the color choice!!!! That thing SCREAMS "60's Muscle"!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

As promised, it wasn't sunny but at least it's natural light. I can't wait to put in the new rear coil springs so it doesn't look like a gasser. The carb needs rebuilt, all the seals are dried out and it doesn't like to stay running when you come to a stop. It's going to be a long winter.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I need to get my sig pic updated. Anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice, love that color, new springs up front? For the signature go to "User CP" next to search and there is a box in there for signature pic.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Instigator, thanks for the tip. No the front springs are not new. I think years of having air shocks on it destroyed the rear coils. Hopefully I will find a posi rear end for it this winter.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Instigator, thanks for the tip (I meant avitar not sig). No the front springs are not new. I think years of having air shocks on it destroyed the rear coils. Hopefully I will find a posi rear end for it this winter. oops sorry for the double post, was supposed to just edit.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ahhh.....yep a new set of Moog stock springs in back with some gas shocks and your golden....my fronts took a while to settle in and it looked a bit high in front thats why i asked.... That car came out real nice, i am just getting ready to put mine up been fun driving it through november, loves the cool air injection.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great! Need engine pics! Front end definitely sitting a bit high, mine still is to since having the engine out.


----------



## old68goat (Aug 11, 2010)

She really looks great. How does she drive now that you have her back?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man that's nice! I'm just glad you didn't get it done in time to enter November's contest 


Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's not really running that good right now, I need to pull the carb and put new rubber in it because they are dried out from not running much in the last 3 years. Bear, I was disappointed that the ROTM is for the newer GTOs for December, now I have to weight until Jan.
There is still a lot of work to do, the engine bay and interior are covered in bondo dust. I need to change the rear coil springs, change the 30 yr old trans lube and brake fluid, cut the exhaust back and put on the chrome tips, trace the radio power wire and find out why it doesn't work. Fix the carpet so I can get the throttle down more than half way, it was installed wrong. Oh yeah the battery tray, rear windowlace and corner pieces need to be installed as well as the rear speakers.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll help you finish yours if you help me finish mine. :rofl:

At least youre within spitting distance and its looking great!


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Super nice. I gives me a lot to think about when looking at mine in its state. Its kind of funny though as I have looked at all of your pictures and read all your posts in the past 30 minutes. Watching the progression at lighting speed then sitting back thinking of the real time, effort and emotions you have spent......I guess I cant wait to start my journey


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I put new coil springs on the rear and it only lifted it up about 1 1/2". Damn now I have to replace the front springs, I am running out on money fast.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

I feel your pain and in the spirit of the season, you know, it is better to give than receive, I am going to man up for you and allow you to give (remember the better part of the deal) me that money pit and I will receive (the worse end of the deal) it without complaint. 

Really there is no need to thank me.........I'm just doing the standup man thing for a fellow man.......man law in there somewhere.......:rofl:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Well I finally got the new rear end in and put some spacers on the coil springs. Now for the first time in the 30 years that I have had the car it has a posi 3:55 gear, woo hoo. What a blast to drive.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

couple more


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great!

Wow, the pics in the sun show the color a lot better! Looks close to the Flambeau I am going with... Nice Job!

arty:


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful, love the paint as well. Can't wait to get my '65 back and get some miles on it. :cheers


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous. Awesome job. Need a car sitter this summer when you go on vacation?


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Man that car looks great!!! Love the way that color looks on your car.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will be lucky to be able to afford to put gas in it and entry fees for car shows.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I just read your entire thread 68FTO4004Spd, now I have to stay at work for an extra couple hours.  . An amazing transformation! Your paint work on the dash parts was very good. Nice work, enjoy her by driving as much as you can! Dan


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Dan thanks, I do enjoy her, but I always have, even when it looked crappy. The sad thing is there is still of laundry list of things to do to it that I haven't gotten to yet. I didn't do any of the paint on the dash except for the black on the insert around the edges of the wood decal and the gauge pods.


----------

